# Surrogacy Success in the UK?



## LadyGecko

I’m looking at starting the surrogate journey and was wondering if anyone could share there success stories with me and any hints or tips for useful information x


----------



## mimi4

Hi, I have no personal experiences, but I checked the site I often visit, and they also write about surrogaccy here: IVF Surrogacy | EggDonationFriends.com Hope this helps.


----------

